# My D.R. Arganese Booty



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

The trip was coming to an end, and faced with zero opportunity to enjoy another fine Arganese smoke here in Georgia, I did what any insane cigar enthusiast with a credit card would do: I bought all the cigars I legally bring back with me through customs. 

Here's what I brought back:
1 box of Maduro Chairman figurados
1 box of Nicaraguan Presidentes
1 box of Maduro Chairman churchills
and last, but not least, 1 box of Double Wrap Chairmans.

And I've been smokin' the hell out of them in the couple of days I've been back. This morning I especially enjoyed that Maduro figurado. (I wasn't quite done with the one in the picture, it was good for a few more puffs! :lol: )

At this rate Gene and crew need to get schmoozin' with the local B&M's, or I'm gonna have to start looking for cheap tickets to the D.R. again!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that's how you pick up some smokes--gracious me--very nice pick up...I'm jealous over the trip & cegars!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice smokes.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Brian,

How did you manage the purchase?
I'm starting to get a little ill right about now.
I asked Gene about purchasing some since they are not sold in my area either and was told to order from 2guys.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ut Ohh! Gene, hook a Brother up!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

How are the Nicaraguans?? My B&M has the Nic Figurados. I want the maduros, but they don't have them.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice smokes! Very jealous - of cigars and the trip. Had to be amazing!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im also very jealous, Great cigars and a great trip!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I really want to try the maduro ones but have yet to find them the way all you guys are raveing about them I news to look harder


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pickup Joe!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice.....errr......."Booty"?

:imconfused:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice score there!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought the customs limit was 50 cigars .................


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

What they don't know won't hurt 'em?!?!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

sweet pickup. I picked up a few of these yesterday. I might have to give one a try tonight.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, as Matthew said, it was a great trip, and these are great cigars!



GotaCohiba said:


> Brian,
> 
> How did you manage the purchase?
> I'm starting to get a little ill right about now.
> I asked Gene about purchasing some since they are not sold in my area either and was told to order from 2guys.


I bought 4 boxes (100 cigars) right from the factory. I don't think Gene was planning on us buying them, but when we asked, he said sure!



cybervee said:


> I thought the customs limit was 50 cigars .................


I think you're right. Now you know why I wanted to bring my wife along! :lol:



JoeyBear said:


> How are the Nicaraguans?? My B&M has the Nic Figurados. I want the maduros, but they don't have them.


They pretty good: Creamy coffee and a little nutty early on with a bit of spice in the finish, building up to a good espresso flavor by the end. Off the top of my head, I'd say they're similar to the CAO Extreme (though it's been a while since I had one of those).


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*Not happy*

Brian said,

I bought 4 boxes (100 cigars) right from the factory. I don't think Gene was planning on us buying them, but when we asked, he said sure!

GotaCohiba said,

That's the part that makes me ill, I asked and was told to order online from 2guys. Actually I should admit it pisses me off.

As far as the amount you are allowed to bring back it is 100 from the DR.
I asked in Jersey before leaving.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> GotaCohiba said,
> As far as the amount you are allowed to bring back it is 100 from the DR.
> I asked in Jersey before leaving.


It's a good thing I didn't know that- I spent enough as it is!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Brian said,
> 
> I bought 4 boxes (100 cigars) right from the factory. I don't think Gene was planning on us buying them, but when we asked, he said sure!
> 
> ...


Uh yeah, it was supposed to be hush, hush because the retailers don't like a manufacturer selling directly to a customer. So Gene was extremly reluctant to do it, but after much, much arm twisting, he caved to the few who wanted. Sorry, GotaCohiba.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> How are the Nicaraguans?? My B&M has the Nic Figurados. I want the maduros, but they don't have them.


Get you some Maduros, JB. They are simply awesome. There's only one shop in Houston that carries Arganese, so it's hard for us to find them also. (Actually, there are 2 shops, but the second one is too dicey for me. ) Gene has just hired an additional sales rep, so hopefully they'll be easier to locate in the near future. It's ashame, cause they are a really good line of cigars (especially the maduro). Did I mention I like the maduro's?


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Uh yeah, it was supposed to be hush, hush because the retailers don't like a manufacturer selling directly to a customer. So Gene was extremly reluctant to do it, but after much, much arm twisting, he caved to the few who wanted. Sorry, GotaCohiba.


Damn the luck!!!!!!!:mumbles:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

You're so lucky you got to bring all those back!! They're addictive, arent they? 



JoeyBear said:


> How are the Nicaraguans?? My B&M has the Nic Figurados. I want the maduros, but they don't have them.


The Nicaruagan Presidente Churchill is my favorite! I'm not a fan cigars this size, but I nubbed this one. Creamy, sweet, and sooo smooth. Very nice draw - but all of the Arganese cigars have a good draw, IMO. I told Mike at one point while I was smoking it, "This cigar's so good, I think Im gonna make love to it." LMAO


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I then started calling her Monica lol
I still prefer the Maduro


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> ... I still prefer the Maduro


Me too. I really, really, really love those. Even more than both of the upcoming "to the third power" smokes. 

Boy, I hope Gene's new sales rep works out for him, so we can find his line easier.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Brian said,
> 
> I bought 4 boxes (100 cigars) right from the factory. I don't think Gene was planning on us buying them, but when we asked, he said sure!
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one Michael (Gotcha)--you should have been afforded the same opportunity in my book---but then again my book is an open one--:mrcool:--Were there any women on your trip Michael? My guess would be there was not!!! LOL


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> --Were there any women on your trip Michael? My guess would be there was not!!! LOL


Yesenia was with him. They were the only two from Cigar Live on the first trip.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I think everybody loved the maduro. Can't wait to smoke one later with some Dominican coffee we brought back too. Not too bad.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Me too. I really, really, really love those. Even more than both of the upcoming "to the third power" smokes.
> 
> Boy, I hope Gene's new sales rep works out for him, so we can find his line easier.


OOOOh you can't say that!!!!
It's supposed to be top secret.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> OOOOh you can't say that!!!!
> It's supposed to be top secret.


I can't image it's gonna be secret for very long... especially with all the people coming down to try them out! I don't recall him specifically saying not to mention it... but then my selective hearing is well documented.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd be glad to help you season those babys!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

And we're meeting at your place when??? LOL


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, I'm always up for a herf! 

I brought a selection of my Arganese bounty to a herf I was at this past weekend. I gave a few out, but I think everybody was too busy stealing puffs of the vintage ISOM smokes another BOTL brought. (Myself included.) Hey, these are good smokes, but going head to head against forbidden fruit that's older than you are just isn't a fair fight!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Yesenia was with him. They were the only two from Cigar Live on the first trip.


If my wife & I were there she'd got me a few boxes I bet. Some of you ladies got your way of getting us men to do things we normally don't want too--Was joking a bit--as you see so is gotcha--HaH! LOL Rhonda!


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Brian I am ready to go back to the DR when you are. 87 degrees is much better to the 13 degrees and snow I experienced on the way home. The trip really brought a greater appreciation of the process behind the cigars we enjoy so much. Have any of us posted an pictures from the trip yet besides the pics of the boxes in this thread? I didn't find any after a quick search. I will post mine after I get a cable for my digital camera, but you, Troy and Rhonda had better cameras and took more pictures.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I started working on the pics, but I haven't finished yet. Hopefully soon...


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

yes, pics please.
I'd like to see them.


----------

